# Carry options in Florida/ work clothes



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Need some help gentleman. I've got my latest gun broken in and I'm in a carry quandary. Currently I carry either my Glock 27 on my ankle, (PITA, and don't think I could pull it out quick enough) or my little pea shooter Kel Tec P32 in my front pocket. (Not sure how effective this would be)

My ideal gun (IMO) is my Kahr CW9. Haven't carried it yet. 

I'm in Florida and I have to carry these guns during work in and out of the car. I have to wear pants and either a dress shirt or polo short sleeve. 

Is it possible to IWB carry with a tucked in shirt? Any advice would be appreciated, thank you much!


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes it is possible I have an IWB tuckable holster and wear it with a polo usually and for this type of carry I use my Colt .380 government model. One word of advise find a well made leather tuckable and shell out the bread. I purchased an inexpensive one and it works ok but is not the most comfortable. You get what you pay for.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

check out the crossbreed super tuck. I do not have one for myself but they are very highly regarded, and would probably be great for what you are looking for.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yup, you can, and I used to carry a K40 Elite under a tucked in shirt using a Galco holster.

Galco


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carry a Colt Combat Commander with the USA/UDC (same holster, one has reinforced mouth) They are both available for the Kahr.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1758&GunID=339


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Smartcarry? I'm in Florida and just ordered one. I hope it works as well as people on the forums say it does. They do have a money back guarentee so you really don't have much to lose if it soesn't work.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

gilfo said:


> Smartcarry? I'm in Florida and just ordered one. I hope it works as well as people on the forums say it does. *They do have a money back guarentee so you really don't have much to lose if it soesn't work*.


Smart Carry's guarantee give all new meaning to the phrase... "No sweat off my nuts"! :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I just do not see how you can draw the gun quickly with a Smart Carry unless you're wearing maternity pants or you have pants like the gang bangers that are 10 sizes too big and a quick release buckle on your belt. And to top it off, you have to hope you're grabbing the right gun! :mrgreen:


----------

